# CEI Power Plant Hot Water Discharge



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Never fished here before. Is the Eastlake Pier within casting distance of the discharge? I know steelhead are a popular fish to target there, but can you target smallmouth or walleye there at this time of the year because of the temperature difference caused by the hot water discharge?

Any advice, comments, or opinions are appreciated!

TFA


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

The plant is closed. You can fish the wall in Eastlake, but there is no longer a discharge.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Did not know that. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

yes walleye. yes steel.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

ldrjay said:


> yes walleye. yes steel.


Yes still a good st times, but not what it used to be, and the water does freeze over now.used to be great steelhead when plant was open.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Ya those were the days. It was nice to have a spot like that to fish when the rivers locked up. Rarely would you get skunked. There was so much life down there around that warm clear water. The huge schools of baitfish and the bigger fish that ate them. Tons of waterfowl and gulls, Eagles, peregrine falcons. It was fun to fish there in the winter only down side was the amount of people. We used to take a buddies small boat right up into the discharge. You would get a fish every drop or drift. Miss those days but its for the better. One less coal burner pumping out mercury into the lake from its emissions.


----------

